# Therapeutic hyperthyroidism, TSH suppression: DEXA scans ?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

For those of use on oral thyroid and the TSH is suppressed to < 0.5, how many of you developed osteoporosis? Are you getting regular DEXA scans to monitor your bones?


----------

